# Fly shop recommendations



## jiggers (Mar 7, 2008)

I am heading downstate to Dearborn this weekend from the northern Michigan area and I was wondering if anyone could recommend any fly fishing shops in the area, or not far off of my route (taking I-75).

Thanks,

riz


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

BassPro Shop got some fly gears. that's at Great Lake Crossing Mall, I-75 off exit 84 (A or B, not sure).


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

The shop in Royal Oak is pretty good. Used to buy alot of stuff from them. I believe its called the "The Fly Shop"


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Opps, its actually called Flymart. Sorry about that. Small shop but there is alot of stuff in there. Good selection of materials. Have Fun!


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

speaking of Royal Oak, Ovis has a store in Royal Oak 2.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

There's a fly shop in Lake Orion, off Baldwin Road, north of I-75.
It's ALL fly fishing, and nothing but fly fishing.
It's at the corner of Clarkston Rd and Baldwin.
Baldwin Rd hits I75 (same exit you'd use to get to Bass Pro).


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

CAPT HEAVY said:


> Opps, its actually called Flymart. Sorry about that. Small shop but there is alot of stuff in there. Good selection of materials. Have Fun!


Flymart is gone.



> There's a fly shop in Lake Orion, off Baldwin Road, north of I-75.
> It's ALL fly fishing, and nothing but fly fishing.
> It's at the corner of Clarkston Rd and Baldwin.
> Baldwin Rd hits I75 (same exit you'd use to get to Bass Pro).


That's a real fly shop. Loads of material and goodies to drool over. 
There is also Orvis on Woodward in Royal Oak just west of 75.
And Colton Bay Outfitters in A2. 

I wish we had a damn fly shop in Macomb County. One of the most populous counties in the state and not one feather merchant.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I wish we had a damn fly shop in Macomb County. One of the most populous counties in the state and not one feather merchant.[/quote]

There used to be 1 in Macomb,off University and Main in Rochester.It closed 4 yrs ago.I wish it wouldnt have closed because I would still be working there!!:lol::lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> There used to be 1 in Macomb,off University and Main in Rochester.


Thats Oakland County anyhow. Dequindre is the county line.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

ESOX said:


> Thats Oakland County anyhow. Dequindre is the county line.


 well geez,if ya wanna nit pick then....:lol:


----------



## MrB (Jun 11, 2008)

ESOX said:


> Flymart is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of Hanks in Lake Orion........I tried calling there Monday and Tuesday and got no answer. Called their other location and got the "sorry this line has been disconnected." Not trying to start rumors, but has anyone been by there lately? Was going to take that way home from work but forgot.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Hanks other location (Novi) has been closed for a while. The building was torn down last year.
Don't know about Lake Orion, Hank and Ginger were at the show with a booth last weekend.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Due51 said:


> There's a fly shop in Lake Orion, off Baldwin Road, north of I-75.
> It's ALL fly fishing, and nothing but fly fishing.
> It's at the corner of Clarkston Rd and Baldwin.
> Baldwin Rd hits I75 (same exit you'd use to get to Bass Pro).


go there. its by far the best option.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Due51 said:


> There's a fly shop in Lake Orion, off Baldwin Road, north of I-75.
> It's ALL fly fishing, and nothing but fly fishing.
> It's at the corner of Clarkston Rd and Baldwin.
> Baldwin Rd hits I75 (same exit you'd use to get to Bass Pro).


I beleive your reffering to Hank's Fly Shop. As mentioned there's BPS at Great Lakes Crossing and dont forget Frank's in Linwood, its not that far out the way. Get off at Linwood Rd, follow the signs to Franks then take M13 south all the way down and hop on I-75 at Wilder Rd exit.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Golden Drake Fly Shop in Pinckney. 

http://goldendrake.com/


----------



## jiggers (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hanks, in LO, was open on Monday. There were unpacking all the stuff from the previous show.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

One more too I should mention. Midwest Sport Shop in Brighton.


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

Stopped by Hanks today and spooled up my new Billy Pate with some Rio Grande 8WF-F... got home, put it on my new Mystic Tremor and headed for the playground for some grass bass. So far, so good... SOME nice tight loops, some not so tight, some downright UGLY. Getting used to it though, we'll see in a couple weeks how she (I) performs under pressure!


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

As mentioned in a previous post, I just bought a new set up (from Hanks in Lake Orion). The rod was on backorder, and promised to arrive last week. I waited the weekend - cuz I knew that they would be busy with the Midwest FF show at Macomb. Called Monday, no answer, but found myself driving within 8 miles, so I swung by, and sure enough, they were open.
Nice place, nice folks, fair prices. I like to spend my money locally, and they are a good local choice.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

If you get off i-75 at our drive in the melvindale area you can take outer drive west till you hit dix rd. Turn right and a mile or so down you will hit andys tackle box. They have a fly shop. Not the biggest but they should have what you need. Then you can take outer drive straight into dearborn.


----------

